# Somewhere to stay - New Years Eve?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

We're looking for somewhere to stay New Years Eve. What we'd ideally like is -

Somewhere bleak and windswept
Good for dogs
Good for walking
Not a party place
Waterside is nice
Formal camp sites are OK
Informal camp sites are OK

I suppose 150 miles of Birmingham would be best, but all suggestions welcome.


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

We're going to Cornwall, near Bude http://www.budemeadows.com 
Found on the web and looks ok, nice people to talk to and £12.50 a night seems very reasonable

paul


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Could try this place next to the beach/pub and a short walk into Saundersfoot also dogfriendly beach £12 per night.
http://www.wisemansbridgeinn.co.uk/


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

middle of the new forest sounds good with a brisk walk out to Hurst castle on the spit on new years day, preferably with a gale blowing. sound invigorating enough?  dogs would love it.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You want remote and by water 150 mile from Brum.
Try this
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=7224


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi John,

You could join us at Southsea :lol: you don't have to do the party night. Site is right on the beach miles of sea shore to wander along also a walk to the marina and get ferry over to Hayling Island.



Jacquie


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.cei-bach.co.uk/ contact them believe open New Year loads of walks. Mid Wales


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for all those suggestions, we're off to Amsterdam for a few days next week and will sit down with the lap-top and make a choice. Any more suggestions - keep em coming.

Thanks
John


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> You want remote and by water 150 mile from Brum.
> Try this
> http://UKCS/sites/details.asp?revid=7224


IE won't open this for me! Can you tell me the name of it so I can go look via the web site home page?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im running the New Year rally at Brandy Wharf in Lincolnshire... prob on the limit for distance, but has good riverside site with dogs welcome and cider house within staggering distance.

Only prob is its so popular its fully booked with a reserve list!


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Im running the New Year rally at Brandy Wharf in Lincolnshire... prob on the limit for distance, but has good riverside site with dogs welcome and cider house within staggering distance.
> 
> Only prob is its so popular its fully booked with a reserve list!


Sounds a bit to much like a party. We're trying to avoid them!


----------

